# Vacuum sealed containers for storing tobacco?



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 6, 2011)

Came across these, was wondering what folks opinions are on vacuum sealed vs. using something like a ball jar.

Amazon.com: Oxo Good Grips POP Rectangle 1/2-Quart Storage Container: Kitchen & Dining

If you've got the time, link what you personally use.

Unfortunately that's the smallest they make them in - I'd prefer 2 ounce containers so I can preserve as much as possible when I buy.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

dirtyblacksocks said:


> came across these, was wondering what folks opinions are on vacuum sealed vs. Using something like a ball jar.
> 
> amazon.com: Oxo good grips pop rectangle 1/2-quart storage container: Kitchen & dining
> 
> ...


this made me want cheez-its

damn you!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Why not just get wide mouth mason jars? They are much cheaper than the vacuum storage you linked.

Amazon.com: Jarden Home Brands 12Pk 1/2Pt wide Mouth Jar Canning Jars: Kitchen & Dining

Do you want something other than mason jars?


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 6, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> Why not just get wide mouth mason jars? They are much cheaper than the vacuum storage you linked.
> 
> Amazon.com: Jarden Home Brands 12Pk 1/2Pt wide Mouth Jar Canning Jars: Kitchen & Dining
> 
> Do you want something other than mason jars?


Nope - just thought vacuum seal versus air tight might have different results in developing plume on the tobacco and keeping it's freshness.

The OXO's release all air out of the container when you press the button on the lid, mason jars, ball jars, ect. simply give an air tight seal but do not vacuum the contents.


----------



## Pipedreamz (Feb 4, 2011)

There are some 1/2 oz jars on Amazon for cheaper if you just have to have something fancy. They have a picture of "wacky" baccy in them. I'll try to find them for ya but reall mason is good and cheap.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

DirtyBlackSocks said:


> Nope - just thought vacuum seal versus air tight might have different results in developing plume on the tobacco and keeping it's freshness.
> 
> The OXO's release all air out of the container when you press the button on the lid, mason jars, ball jars, ect. simply give an air tight seal but do not vacuum the contents.


From Russ


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 6, 2011)

User Name said:


> From Russ


Thanks, same principle as cigars.


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

DirtyBlackSocks said:


> Came across these, was wondering what folks opinions are on vacuum sealed vs. using something like a ball jar.
> 
> Amazon.com: Oxo Good Grips POP Rectangle 1/2-Quart Storage Container: Kitchen & Dining
> 
> ...


I use them and they're great. Airtight, easy to open/close, easy to clean. And they do make a smaller size that is just right for a 2 oz tin. Mason jars are great for long term storage. These are great for something you're going to open and smoke now, but want to keep fresh.

Good review/recommendation of them here:
http://www.apassionforpipes.com/nei...p-your-favorite-tobaccos-optimally-fresh.html


----------



## Pipedreamz (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh well it was called minivac or tightvac or something. It had a pile of tobacco in from and what looked like non tobacco inside it.


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 6, 2011)

ChronoB said:


> I use them and they're great. Airtight, easy to open/close, easy to clean. And they do make a smaller size that is just right for a 2 oz tin. Mason jars are great for long term storage. These are great for something you're going to open and smoke now, but want to keep fresh.
> 
> Good review/recommendation of them here:
> Keep your favorite tobaccos optimally fresh - Neill's Blog - Pipe Blog


I don't suppose you can remember the exact content sizes on the two containers you use? (One for smoking readily and one for storage).

Do you use water pillows as well?


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

FoodSaver T03-0006-01 Jar Sealer Reg Mason Jars

works great for vacuum seal of tobacco/mason jars. I need to go steal it from my sisters house now that I think about it. No more boiling water!


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

DirtyBlackSocks said:


> Nope - just thought vacuum seal versus air tight might have different results in developing plume on the tobacco and keeping it's freshness.
> 
> The OXO's release all air out of the container when you press the button on the lid, mason jars, ball jars, ect. simply give an air tight seal but do not vacuum the contents.


Actually, air is needed for starting the aging process. A little air, trapped in the mason jar before it is capped off, gets the aging going. Unlike cigars one does not need to air out pipe baccy (humidor) or add water (humidifier). Time is the key, time is what does the aging. Time and an airtight container (Mason Jar or factory sealed tin) will do the task.


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

User Name said:


> From Russ





DirtyBlackSocks said:


> Thanks, same principle as cigars.


I'll add a little more good reading from G.L. Pease.

G. L. Pease - Frequently Asked Questions


----------

